# so my kid wanted to be Jason Voorhees



## beaker (May 9, 2012)

I have a 10 year old that first wanted to be Pokemon for Halloween (UGH!)... then we started letting him watch the edited for TV Friday the 13th movies and he fell in love with Jason... (yes dad is proud!) so then he wanted to be Jason for Halloween, two weeks before Halloween... NO PROBLEM!
First thing I did was do a lifecasting of him using Body Double... then did a foam lifecast to sculpt on.... sculpted up a Jason cowl (decided not to sculpt a face since he will have the hockey mask on)... made a core mold and ran the cowl in Ecoflex 0030... painted it up...
Quickly sculpted some bones, molded and ran in Flex Foam-It! 14.... grabbed some Dragon Skin FX Pro and store bought cobwebs and colored and dipped the silicones into the webs to make a nice stringy dead skin and put that all over an undershirt to make Jason's rotted anatomy... distressed some clothes, put a severed hand around his neck attached to chains and poof.... a 4 foot Jason was born!
Lol


----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)

ugh... sorry ... guess pics work different here than other forums


----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)




----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread for help with posting from Photobucket:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928


----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)




----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at this thread for help with posting from Photobucket:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928


Still didn't work... oh well


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

What I can see so far looks awesome -- do you have a photo of the finished head?


----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I am amazed at your work, it turned out really great!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

The whole costume is fantastic but I think the cowl makes it undeniably realistic. I would be frightened of the mini-me Voorhees!


----------

